# average age on this board?



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

simply for curiousity sake, wondering what the average age of the board members here are... so i was always told its rude to ask so an anonymous poll has been set up... please participate.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm 47.
Based on my responses I think my average age on this board is 22.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I just turned 16 and my Mom lets me run ChefTalk in my spare time.


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Is there something about 31-45 year-olds that make it so they should be lumped together?  Oh, clearly those culinary student posters aren't participating in the poll because I feel positively youthful after looking at the results.


----------



## jbd (Mar 17, 2008)

Theres no selection for those under 18 and we do have some under 18.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nicko, Our chronological ages not how we act..... at times:lol:


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

High schoolers likes the "Act your age not your shoe size" phrase. 

I am counting myself for the under 18 group. Even though there aren't very many of us that stick around, they seem to sign up, introduce themselves, and never come back. It's a shame really, because I have learned so much from you guys.

Thanks for being there, all of you, you guys have done nothing but guide a teenager on her passion on cooking. I may have changed my mind if it wasn't for everything you people have talked about. Not to get mushy or anything. :blush:


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm at the point where my chronological age, waist size and IQ are coming together at a single point.

mjb.


----------



## bellyfatanswers (Feb 16, 2009)

You just wanted to see if you were getting advice from old-timers! I'm 44 where does that put me?:lips:
Candee


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

lol. just was curious if it was mostly profs or kids in school... thats all... bc sometimes the posts go from one extreme to another...


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Lots of us who are average home cooks on here also. I am always looking for new ideas because I get tired of my own food after a while :lol: I am just a few years shy of 50.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

You are all babies.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

I'm 66, going on 41. HubbyDearest is 65, going on 12. :lol:


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

I am 52...4 months shy of 53.


----------

